# 1940 AUTO-CYCLE SPECIAL and 1951 Chevy



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2011)

When my neighbor gets one of his trucks out I can't resist taking pics with my bikes


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 20, 2011)

Love it! I'm a big fan of both classic cars/trucks and bicycles.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 21, 2011)

PM Sent to irene_crystal 7

*SWEET PICS MARK!!!*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you Schiwnn Lord


----------



## J.C. (Apr 21, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thank you Schiwnn Lord




*That's Schwinn, not "SchIWnn" Lord, my minion....lol *


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL that will be 10 ignaz schWinn's and 5 adolf arnolds for me Schwinn Lord


----------



## spook1s (Apr 23, 2011)

Pics like that look really cool if you convert them to B&W or do a sepia tone conversion. My wife sells vintage cloths and we do "period" photos all the time! It's fun to do them when you have cool props!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2011)

You're right Patrick converted the last one I posted (attached) and it came it really cool. And here are a few wider angle shots of the 40 special showing more of the 51 Chevy. Feel free to use any you can or want to.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 25, 2011)

That is one good looking Motorbike -- I miss that one --


----------

